# Something I saw that was kinda funny



## KyleG (Apr 13, 2012)

I was in a gas station bathroom and in there was a sharps container. Just thought it was funny.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 13, 2012)

Actually, lots of places have them in the bathroom.  It's not super common, but you will see it.  The idea is that diabetics who take insulin, or others on meds that are injected will have a place to dump their sharps.  Of course, that doesn't mean they are the only ones using them though.


----------



## Vivian (Apr 14, 2012)

I mean if you think about it, If I'm going to have heroine shooters using my bathrooms I'd at least want to give them a chance to do something responsible.


----------



## HelloChello (Apr 27, 2012)

I would think drug abusers would use and reuse needles..and they probably don't care very much about where they discard them when they do. I've never seen a sharps container in a public place though.


----------



## GMC13X13 (May 3, 2012)

my 2nd Job has Sharps in every rest room for guests and employees...


----------



## EMDispatch (May 3, 2012)

When I was working at a casino, all restrooms had them and all of the guard/emts had them for needles left out on the floor. It was shocking how many diabetics and drug users would just inject at a slot machine and just stick the needle in the tray or somewhere nearby.


----------



## Engine3/emt (Jun 22, 2012)

Never seen them around here I live in NY.  In gas station bathrooms..


----------



## MRSA (Jun 30, 2012)

HelloChello said:


> I would think drug abusers would use and reuse needles..and they probably don't care very much about where they discard them when they do. I've never seen a sharps container in a public place though.



Furthermore if you have a sharps container it's actually a needle HOLDER that the druggies can break into so that they can re-use them  How convenient!


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2012)

Vivian said:


> I mean if you think about it, If I'm going to have heroine shooters using my bathrooms I'd at least want to give them a chance to do something responsible.



I concur 100%


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 30, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Furthermore if you have a sharps container it's actually a needle HOLDER that the druggies can break into so that they can re-use them  How convenient!



As I was reading this I was wondering how many might actually do that.


----------



## medicdan (Jun 30, 2012)

MRSA said:


> Furthermore if you have a sharps container it's actually a needle HOLDER that the druggies can break into so that they can re-use them  How convenient!



Actually, if properly designed, it's fairly hard to get a used needle out of one of these things... especially if permanently mounted on the wall.


----------



## LondonMedic (Jun 30, 2012)

HelloChello said:


> I would think drug abusers would use and reuse needles..and they probably don't care very much about where they discard them when they do. I've never seen a sharps container in a public place though.


It turns out that preventing secondary harms, by providing these bins or by having needle exchanges, reduces the risks to them and to society. So whilst we might disagree with drug users for a variety of reasons, I would rather that my drug using population have a lower incidence of hep and hiv and that I'm less likely to catch said :censored::censored::censored::censored: when cutting their clothes off.


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 30, 2012)

LondonMedic said:


> It turns out that preventing secondary harms, by providing these bins or by having needle exchanges, reduces the risks to them and to society. So whilst we might disagree with drug users for a variety of reasons, I would rather that my drug using population have a lower incidence of hep and hiv and that I'm less likely to catch said :censored::censored::censored::censored: when cutting their clothes off.



That is my thinking too.


----------



## MRSA (Jul 4, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Actually, if properly designed, it's fairly hard to get a used needle out of one of these things... especially if permanently mounted on the wall.



Really? I've never tried but I could totally see a druggie burning a hole in the corner with a lighter (for 5 minutes or more) or stabbing it with a knife. I've seen both sturdy and non-sturdy sharps containers. One of the non-sturdy ones is actually in a regular rig of mine


----------

